# Wimpelkarpfen



## max171266 (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,  
Heute habe ich meine Wimbelkarpfen bekommen  
Da ich schon länger mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe, konnte ich nicht nein sagen.  
Es sind fünf Stück an der Zahl und zwischen 8cm bis 10cm Groß.
Da mein Teich im Winter, nicht unter 8 bis 10 Grad fällt hoffe ich sie auch gut durch zu bekommen.
Ich bin mal gespannt wie sie sich Entwickeln  
Anbei mal ein Bild von den Rackern....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Wimpelkarpfen*

Hi Max,

naja, allerdings sind die 10qm3 Wasser auf Dauer nicht ausreichend für einen Gruppenfisch der so groß wie Koi wird (die max. 60cm die bei Myxocyprinus asiaticus, die im Handel immer als erreichbare Größe im Umlauf rumgeistern sind ein schlechter Witz)

MfG Frank


----------



## bayernhoschi (3. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Wimpelkarpfen*

das Thema hatten wir doch schon mal(Jjjj?)
Bitte:beten informier dich über diese Fische, dann gibt's du sie bestimmt wieder her.


----------



## max171266 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Wimpelkarpfen*

Hallo,
Also mir gefallen die Fische, warum sollte ich die wieder hergeben!?
Hatte ja schon geschrieben das ich bis nächstes Jahr noch 50 qm 3 dazu Baue!!
Denke das sollte für meinen bestand doch reichen.
Und dann dürfen sie auch wachsen

Gruss Manfred


----------



## bayernhoschi (4. Juli 2013)

*AW:  Wimpelkarpfen*

Hallo Manfred,
das mit dem dazubauen hab ich wohl nicht mitbekommen
Na denn, viel Spaß mit den Kärpfchen


----------



## max171266 (2. Jan. 2014)

*AW:  Wimpelkarpfen*

Da wollte doch einer meiner Wimpelkarpfen, den Winter in meinem Filter überdauern!
Geht ja gar nicht....
Dachte mir, ich mach direkt mal ein nettes Bildchen.
Sieht ganz hübsch aus der kleine. 
Und gewachsen ist er auch, so um die 4cm bis 5cm...toll 

Gruß Manfred


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Jan. 2014)

*AW:  Wimpelkarpfen*



max171266 schrieb:


> Da wollte doch einer meiner Wimpelkarpfen, den Winter in meinem Filter überdauern!
> Geht ja gar nicht....


Habe die Tage irgendwo gelesen das da einer seine Wimpelkarpfen im Filter hatte....währen gewachsen wie doll, weil dort wohl jede Menge an Futter für die Tiere war.


----------

